# 2019 NGRC Call for Clinics



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We are calling for modelers who wish to share their knowledge and experience to present a clinic at the National Garden Railway Convention in 2019. The convention clinics will run from Tuesday August 27th through Saturday August 31st, from 2 P.M. through 5 P.M most days, with the possibility of some later sessions. 

Desired clinic topics broadly include Gardening, Layout design and construction, Locomotive and rolling stock maintenance and modification, Structure modeling and bashing, Modeling skills such as air-brushing, couplers, weathering and new technologies such as Laser cutting and 3D printing. 



We would also welcome sessions by vendors who would like to present new products, host Q&A, "Get to know us", "How to use our product", etc.


If you have a clinic on a subject you’d like to present to your fellow modelers, send your contact information and a description of your topic to [email protected]


----------

